# Amber light mount



## misanthrope

Anyone have caution lights? if so how and where did you mount them. i had a Whalen 2 bulb halogen mag mount rigged on my roof, i don't feel like loosing an eye when the steel plate fall's off when i hit a curb. Anyone have any pics?

thx


----------



## BobC

Don't hit the curb. Use markers to protect damage to and from obstructions. The light coming off truck would take quite a hit and the light would probably be the least of your damage.


----------



## smitty3903

How do you have a mag mount on a fiberglass top. Did you drill holes in the roof to mount the metal plate?


----------



## misanthrope

...i guess i should have elaborated a little more. Mag mount on fiberglass roof, the magnets are damn strong, but just not enough to hold the steel plate on the inside of the roof. This was a temp solution. I don't want to drill any holes. It would shimmy loose durring turns as well as normal plowing conditions. I'm looking to get a different set of lights and was wondering what other jeepers were using.


----------



## DaySpring Services

I wonder how the suction cup mounts would work on a glass roof.


----------



## misanthrope

The roof is textured unfortunately....


----------



## bryanj23

You could go with a conduit mount light, like the ones used on the back of police motorcycles. Use a length of conduit tall enough to clear the roof from the back bumper then install a base fitting on the bumper. This would still involve doing some drilling on the bumper...guess I was unclear if you were against doing any drilling or just against drilling the roof.


----------



## bryanj23

bryanj23 said:


> You could go with a conduit mount light, like the ones used on the back of police motorcycles. Use a length of conduit tall enough to clear the roof from the back bumper then install a base fitting on the bumper. This would still involve doing some drilling on the bumper...guess I was unclear if you were against doing any drilling or just against drilling the roof.


Something like this:

http://www.phantomlights.com/beastbeam360.phtml


----------



## brunosplace

*Hope this helps*

Here is my solution to the same problem, I refuse to put holes in the hardtop!!


----------



## theplowmeister

I used a 1" hold down ratchet strap strap attached the bottom of the light and put some thin closed cell foam on the bottom of the light. Photo's manana.


----------



## fernalddude

This is how I did it back in the day


----------



## fernalddude

ok so the brown jeep 20 years later


----------



## fernalddude

Add this with rebuild


----------



## fernalddude

Plus add paint and trim.....


----------



## fernalddude

Plus some extras and some time.....


----------



## ironhart

*cool upgrades!*

so if you don't mind telling me how big and what kind of lift?
how big are the tires? 
how much did this help in plowing or off roading?
thinking about a lift as well.
thanks
Ironhart


----------



## theplowmeister

Now for the important Question... What gears are you running? transfer case gearing? and trany auto ?


----------



## ironhart

*my Idea*



misanthrope;323466 said:


> ...i guess i should have elaborated a little more. Mag mount on fiberglass roof, the magnets are damn strong, but just not enough to hold the steel plate on the inside of the roof. This was a temp solution. I don't want to drill any holes. It would shimmy loose during turns as well as normal plowing conditions. I'm looking to get a different set of lights and was wondering what other jeepers were using.


I am going to use some construction adhesive to glue a sheet of steel to the roof.
The light holds to the steel with the magnet and run the power cord in the door.

I also made a circle of wood the same size as the base and glued it to the steel. to give the light a little extra support and keep it from sliding off the steel.

hope that makes sense

Ironhart


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

We had hideaways in a 99 wrangler, looked cool and worked good.


----------



## theplowmeister

Hi I tried the glue the meatle on the roof I used galvinised so i wont get rust stanes. I found on bumps the roof flexed so much the light would vibrate off the meetle with I tried gluing a piece of metal on the roof, I used galvanized steel so it wouldn't rust. The problem I found was that on bumps the roof flexed so much that the Twinkie would bounce off of the metal, then it would slam into the door hanging by its electric wire and put a dent in the door.

You wooden caller may prevent that from happening.

I now use a 1 inch wide ratchet strap which is bolted to the bottom of the Twinkie and riveted to the two brackets I made to clip onto the roof see photos.


----------



## payton

why not use a lite bar.. such as quadratec sells?


----------



## payton

http://www.quadratec.com/products/12110_53.htm like this one


----------



## theplowmeister

Cost, that light bar cost more than the twinkie
ease of use, takes me 30 seconds to mount or dismount my twinkie. not on the Jeep all 
the time waiting to get broken.
Dont want a light bar on my jeep!


----------



## payton

theplowmeister;363786 said:


> Cost, that light bar cost more than the twinkie
> ease of use, takes me 30 seconds to mount or dismount my twinkie. not on the Jeep all
> the time waiting to get broken.
> Dont want a light bar on my jeep!


10-4

how bout a flat piece of stock steal.. a couple of u bolts.. take top off.u bolt the flat steal on to the roll bar. (been a while since ive been in a tj cant rember if you can see the roll bar in middle of the sound bar or not.) that way the steal is secure and wont fall on your head if it does come lose..

hell you could even use zip ties to hold the teal up on top of the roll bar. gring the edges so they wont cut the zip ties.

payton


----------



## misanthrope

*......*

At this point i might as well hold off. No snow. The light bar from quadratec is nice i might get that fo offroad lighting.


----------



## misanthrope

*nice*



theplowmeister;363614 said:


> Hi I tried the glue the meatle on the roof I used galvinised so i wont get rust stanes. I found on bumps the roof flexed so much the light would vibrate off the meetle with I tried gluing a piece of metal on the roof, I used galvanized steel so it wouldn't rust. The problem I found was that on bumps the roof flexed so much that the Twinkie would bounce off of the metal, then it would slam into the door hanging by its electric wire and put a dent in the door.
> 
> You wooden caller may prevent that from happening.
> 
> I now use a 1 inch wide ratchet strap which is bolted to the bottom of the Twinkie and riveted to the two brackets I made to clip onto the roof see photos.


I might do that in a pinch for this "storm" that is coming......


----------



## '76cj5

i just bolted a piece of tube stock to my hinge and attached the light to the top


----------

